# Ribs and a loin - beef, that is W/Q-View



## richtee (Sep 14, 2007)

A bud recently cleaned out his freezer and donated the meats to me. Some of the stuff was too freezer burnt to use, but some was OK with some minor trimming. I was figuring to use the stuff in sausage.

 Amongst the meats was a freakin whole beef tenderloin! $48.25 on the package! It was vac packed, but 2 years old..  Well, I just had to try and save this, so I opened it up, and found about 1/4 inch of the meat to be "spongy". Not really burnt, but no good. Well, I trimmed it up, losing about 3/4 Lbs... but so what? The meat left was supple and well colored. Fried up a couple slices real quick to be sure...Yum!

Sooo what the heck! And so as notto waste smoke, I tossed in a rack of spares  :{)






I rubbed it down and "stabbed" boning knife sized slits into the loin and inserted fat strips from the rib trimmings.







The ribs before






Finished loin







Finished ribs






A "family" pic


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 14, 2007)

That looks good man, how did it taste?


----------



## squeezy (Sep 14, 2007)

What was the internal on the tenderloin? It looks well done!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## meowey (Sep 14, 2007)

YUM!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richtee (Sep 14, 2007)

Not bad a'tall. I fancy I tasted a bit of off flavor in the loin, but it mighta been all between my ears. I was worried about off flavors, and I think I manufactured one.

The ribs were..ummm are...<eating some now> a 7.5. Ummm maybe an 8. The rub I used was a bit of an experiment. Smoke-wise, they are pretty da-yum good.


----------



## richtee (Sep 14, 2007)

'Round 155. Nothing bleeds on my plate unless it's me biting my tongue  ;[)


----------



## squeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

That's not bad ... you didn't cremate it ... LOL


----------



## richtee (Sep 16, 2007)

As an update, the greater portion was consumed watching Michigan methodically take Notre Dame apart, and nary a whimper..on the game or the loin. Guess it was OK   :{)


----------

